# Jak wyłączyć regułki firewalla?

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Kiedyś miałem firestarter i z tego co pamiętam ustawiłem tam kilka regułek, a teraz ten program usunąłem, ale zapomniałem o wyłączeniu w tym programie ładowania tych jego regułek, a teraz jak próbowałem zainstalować ponownie firestartera, żeby wyłączyć te jego regułki, to się okazało, ze tego programu juz nie ma i nie wiem jak wyłączyć. Wiem, że można wstawic do jakiegos skryptu linijkę iptables -F, ale ja chcę to na stałe wyłączyć i nie wiem jak. Szukałem przy użyciu programu rc-update jakiejś usługi któ¶aby to ładowała, ale nie znalazłem nic ciekawego, zresztą sami zobaczcie. Usługi : hardware, dns i neostrada to sa moje usługi i nie zawieraja nic co miałoby wspólnego z firewallem.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost pawel # rc-update -v show
> 
>             bootmisc | boot
> 
>              checkfs | boot
> ...

 

----------

## canis_lupus

iptables -F

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

----------

## pawelek

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
> 
> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

 

Niestety nie zadziałało :Sad: . Po restarcie poprzednie regułki znowu się załadowały, a ja nie chcę, żeby się znowu ładowały. Jak to na stałe wyłączyć?

----------

## danger_riff

```

iptables -F 

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT 

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables-save
```

----------

## arek.k

Może torchę głupie pytanie, ale jeśli wpuszczasz i wypuszczasz cały ruch, to po co iptables ma pracować w tle?

Nie lepiej: 

```
# rc-update del iptables

# rc-update del ip6tables

# rc <runlevel>
```

----------

## pawelek

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Może torchę głupie pytanie, ale jeśli wpuszczasz i wypuszczasz cały ruch, to po co iptables ma pracować w tle?

 

Ponieważ chcę się pobawić shorewallem i chcę mieć pewność, że do tych moich eksperymentów nie władują się jakieś stare regułki.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie lepiej: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A powiedz mi, czy wg tego co pokazałem przy użyciu polecenia rc-update show, to nie oznacza, że firewall nie jest przypadkiem wyłączony jako usługa, bo jakby nie patrzeć nie widzę, żeby on był wstawiony do jakiegos runlevela.

Zapomniałbm o najażniejszym. Niestety nie zadziałało to  :Sad: . 

Poniżej zamieszczam listing. Najpierw wywalilem wszystkie regułki, bo i tak pewnie nic nie wniosą do sprawy, a tylko będa zajmować miejsce

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost pawel # iptables -F
> 
> localhost pawel # iptables -L
> ...

 

----------

## arek.k

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *arek.k wrote:*   Może torchę głupie pytanie, ale jeśli wpuszczasz i wypuszczasz cały ruch, to po co iptables ma pracować w tle? 
> 
> Ponieważ chcę się pobawić shorewallem i chcę mieć pewność, że do tych moich eksperymentów nie władują się jakieś stare regułki.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Z twojego opisu wywnioskowałem (mylnie), że chcesz zupełnie wyłączyć filtrowanie (przepuszczać wszystko), więc zaproponowałem zupełne wyłączenie zapory. Wywnioskowałem też, że iptables blokuje ci coś, więc nawet nie zwrócilem uwagi na to, czy jest w którymś runlevelu - mój bląd.

----------

## andrzejk

Może to nie jest najlogiczniejsze wyjście z punktu widzenia użytkownika Linuxa ale nie jestem expertem od iptables, a niedawno zrobiłem to samo co ty - tyle, że ja przeszedłem z firestartera na kmyfirewalla. On ma opcję do robienia porządków. Więc może emerge kmyfirewall i on posprząta reguły na twoje życzenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

